# Union Charger-pretty disappointed



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

On the bright side, I haven't had any issues with the toe straps or buckles.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

From everything I have read Union is great for warranty issues. Also I think all of their baseplates and highbacks have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

I wanted to support union cause they are base in seattle but my buddy got the new atlas and had the problems with the straps and screws starting to come loose. The straps was so hard to take off I was like. "well that almost took off my thumb". They're probably good bindings but im happy with burton


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Call their warranty dept, they are fast acting. 

The old atlas/union straps are difficult the first couple times you use them. There is a sweet spot when taking them off and when you find it they slide right off. They won't ever come undone in the middle of a gnarly run though.... The new toe straps are smooth as hell.....


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Timely thread. I got a pair of Union Trilogies this year. I took them out on 2 trips (4 days total on the hill.) The front toe strap sticks so bad that I ripped some flesh off my finger trying to undo it without gloves on Friday. I thought maybe it just needed a couple days to loosen em and find the sweet spot. Nope. Just flesh tearing awful-ness still. 

Think they will send me a new toe strap to throw on if I email them? I got them on sale in March (end of season) and no longer have the box or receipt. Just a pic of them on my board.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

they changes the strap extender piece this year or last and now the straps are too tight even after you extend it.

Make your your straps longer on the ankle or make the extender piece longer.

Its hard to support a company when the dont' make it adjustable enough.

Had to go around to different stores and buy longer ladders.

These were new bindings for a girl that just bought new Trilogy based on what I told here were good bindings. Doesn't look good when it takes 2 hours to install bindings and trying to fit size 8 women's boot into a med bindings.

Also the high back rotation holes were drilled too small for the female part to get in had to used the middle hole.

This crap should not happen.

Its better to have it longer then shorter on straps.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Try pm'ing UNION INHOUSE. Union will take care of you.

Personally, I stay away from anything carbon fiber after horror stories about diodes and chargers highback breaking. Just not durable enough I guess, mostly for the bling factor imo. Although my old drake podiums have been rock solid (they dont make them like they used to) and still kicking.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

My Force did well during my learning period. A lot of falls and shit and they are strong as hell.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I just heard back from Union and they are going to replace them. They gave me a couple of options which I think is pretty cool of them. No hassle or arguing either. I am all the way across the country from them so I don't know if I will get them in time for this weekend but so far I am pleased with their response.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get Forged highbacks if you can. That layup will take impact better than layered sheets.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

The flaking off layers is a real turn off. But the forged carbon or carbon/nylon composite (burton diodes) look promising. I didn't know union was making these, thanks nivek for the heads up. I would've kept my chargers if I could get my hands on a set of those - just didn't want to chance breaking a highback on the hill.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> On the bright side, I haven't had any issues with the toe straps or buckles.


That's not the bright side. That's what you must get for $300+ bindings by default.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> taco tuesday said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side, I haven't had any issues with the toe straps or buckles.
> ...


My apologies for trying to be optimistic, hope I didn't ruin your christmas.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

theprocess said:


> Try pm'ing UNION INHOUSE. Union will take care of you.
> 
> Personally, I stay away from anything carbon fiber after horror stories about diodes and chargers highback breaking. Just not durable enough I guess, mostly for the bling factor imo. Although my old drake podiums have been rock solid (they dont make them like they used to) and still kicking.


At the moment I've got two pairs (different years) of Flux's Carbon Composites, and so far no probs!!!!!


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Just figured I would leave an update. As I said before my experience with the warranty department was very smooth. I have since received the new highbacks. I chose to go with factory highbacks. They sent me two factory highbacks and one replacement charger highback. I put on the factory highbacks today and will be riding them this weekend. They seem to be pretty close to the charger backs in stiffness heel to toe while slighty softer sideways. They sent the black and red '15 ones so they even match my '14 charger baseplates, bonus!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> Just figured I would leave an update. As I said before my experience with the warranty department was very smooth. I have since received the new highbacks. I chose to go with factory highbacks. They sent me two factory highbacks and one replacement charger highback. I put on the factory highbacks today and will be riding them this weekend. They seem to be pretty close to the charger backs in stiffness heel to toe while slighty softer sideways. They sent the black and red '15 ones so they even match my '14 charger baseplates, bonus!


Glad to hear it worked worked out. The factory highbacks will be more durable and you can rotate the highback which can't be done with the full carbon fibre ones.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

I shared this in the Charger review thread as well but the exact same thing happened to me on my Union Chargers (2013/2014 model purchased at the end of the season.) Here are the photos to show how they failed.

Here is the failed highback mount. 









The cracked carbon doesn't look like much but goes completely through.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

theprocess said:


> Try pm'ing UNION INHOUSE. Union will take care of you.
> 
> Personally, I stay away from anything carbon fiber after horror stories about diodes and chargers highback breaking. Just not durable enough I guess, mostly for the bling factor imo. Although my old drake podiums have been rock solid (they dont make them like they used to) and still kicking.


Stay away from carbon backs too. Burton's polycarbonate has been exceptional throughout the years and Union's pretty good in my opinion.

I will say Burton may not be the king of boards anymore, but they're still the king of bindings for the average sleighman.

Union's customer service is phenomenal.. So, Union's still are a kickass co, and will always be, as it seems they really do "try" if their product is faulty.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

C3/Union customer service was awesome. I emailed them late yesterday and they have a new highback on its way to me today. I have nothing but positive things to say about their CS team.


----------

